# Black Tree Monitor Advice?



## SammieJane (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey everyone 

I'm looking for some advice on black tree monitors - I went to the local reptile shop to get food for the crested gecko, and came across a lovely looking black tree monitor. Which I (of course), instantly fell in love with.

Done a lot of reading care sheets (although there don't seem to be many!), so I have an idea of what I'm looking at, but of course, I'd prefer help from people who have experience.

A few people and care sheets have mentioned feeding (alongside other stuff), ground meat, eggs and pet food as part of the diet. Maybe a silly question, but I assume the meat and eggs would be fed raw? (can't imagine scrambling eggs for a lizard every morning!) And are these good things to be feeding the monitor?

And secondly, how handleable/tame can they be? I'm used to having and being around very handleable lizards - I've kept bearded dragons and have a crestie at the minute, I also look after leopard geckos and a corn snake for a friend when needed. I don't assume that the monitor will be as tame, but it'd be lovely to have something I can get out of the cage without fear of being intentionally scratched or bitten!

Any advice is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/500074-black-tree-monitor-care-sheet.html

If you search their scientific name _Varanus beccari_ you can often find care sheets better as sometimes they have more than one common name. Also try searching Beccari's monitor. For more information, if you haven't already you'll probably have better luck posting in the lizard section where the experienced keepers are more likely to look


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Pop a post in here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus.html

There are loads of beccari owners in there who will be able to help you. From what I've heard though they aren't the most handleable species and are very shy, but this can be improved with hard work.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

SammieJane said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on black tree monitors - I went to the local reptile shop to get food for the crested gecko, and came across a lovely looking black tree monitor. Which I (of course), instantly fell in love with.
> 
> ...


never feed dog food or cat food to a lizard, whole prey is best, ie chicks, mice, rats ect ect. then some live food like locust and dubia roaches


----------



## SammieJane (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I did indeed find more care sheets under the latin name, it never occured to me to search it before!

I'll definitely pop a post on the monitor/tegu thread - I'm in no rush to be purchasing such a big lizard, a lot more research to do first 

And tremerz, thanks for the food advice, I asked because it seemed a little odd to be suggested pet food, since its formulated for something else, (something distinctly furry and un-lizard like!) but was a particularly convenient way to feed one!


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

SammieJane said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone, I did indeed find more care sheets under the latin name, it never occured to me to search it before!
> 
> I'll definitely pop a post on the monitor/tegu thread - I'm in no rush to be purchasing such a big lizard, a lot more research to do first
> 
> And tremerz, thanks for the food advice, I asked because it seemed a little odd to be suggested pet food, since its formulated for something else, (something distinctly furry and un-lizard like!) but was a particularly convenient way to feed one!


can i just say good on you for doing your research! we get plenty of people on here saying ive bought this how do i care for it?


----------



## SammieJane (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Tremerz  As much as I definitely do do impulse purchases, I would never buy a living creature on impulse, its just unfair on the animal if it turns out that I'm not in a position to look after it properly!


----------

